# Does Without Milk



## coconutheadfarm (Apr 28, 2010)

Today, my doe Kavi and her daughter Coconut both kidded. The kiddings themselves went smoothly. However, Kavi didn't have very much milk- less than last year, when she was a FF- and Coconut, who is a FF, had no milk at all. Neither of them are showing any signs of mastitis- no blood, stringy milk, and their udders aren't hot. The tiny amount of milk we were able to squeeze out of Coconut was very thick, like condensed milk, and very yellow. Kavi's milk was normal. We've put hot compresses on both of their udders. They have normal temps. We are supplementing the kids, but I'm really worried and have no idea what's wrong. :help:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Can you get Oxytocin ..it has the ability to cause milk ''let down.... you get it from your vet... or maybe see if a goat friend has some... 

Colostrum ...Being really thick is normal.......some are really thick at first.....the more you milk her...and bump her...and massage..... it will help to stimulate her... any colostum you get out of the Does...give every drop to the babies..... also... get the babies to nurse from mom...as this also stimulates... for her to drop milk..... feed her grain ....Alfalfa.... to help build milk ....also give her plenty of water/liquid that help to produce milk as well.....

Go out every so often ....like every 2 hours... if you can ...and either milk her and feed it to the kids or....get the kids to suckle...from her... massage their udders.... keep working with them.... :hug: Prayers sent that way.... ray:


----------



## coconutheadfarm (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you! The kids are doing a pretty good job of suckling/trying to suckle, and we've been doing everything we can... I'm just very scared that I've done something wrong with their food or something. This is my second kidding season, and last year we didn't have any problems like this at all. We've been feeding them pumpkins, grain, BOSS, oats, thistle seed, and coastal bermuda hay, and they have a mineral block available all the time. Should I have done something else? I have a bunch of other does gearing up to kid, so if there's a problem, I need to fix it quickly.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome... :hug: 

Some Does are slower into dropping their milk.... even if ...fed properly......it happened to me ...gave a shot of oxtocin and walla ...milk came down in a short time.... Some though...need a second shot of it..... to get going...

With the kids stimulating her udder... that is good..... keep it up... 

The mineral blocks are not as good... as the loose salts and minerals (goats)...a goat can take out huge chucks of it and if they are lacking something... won't get what they need....  

You say... you didn't have any problems last year with this...did you feed any different from last year?


----------



## coconutheadfarm (Apr 28, 2010)

I'll see if I can talk to the vet about an oxytocin prescription. I've tried feeding them loose minerals, but they refuse to even sniff it... the mineral blocks are the only thing they'll actually lick. Silly things don't know what's good for them. Fortunately, I was able to find one specifically for goats. We just started feeding them pumpkins and thistle seed this year.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

There are different brands of loose salt and minerals.... I use Purina goat minerals myself and the goats love it....

If you are having an issue with them not eating it... at all ....you can sprinkle some on their grain.... :wink:


----------



## coconutheadfarm (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks for the advice.  I hope everything works out... I'll try to give you updates in the morning.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I also use loose Purina goat minerals and all of mine really like it as well. And as was said before, thick yellowish milk is colostrum, which is very important for the kid's survival. Her milk should change to normal looking shortly as the small window of opportunity for the kids to digest the colostrum closes.


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

Are they getting any kind of alfalfa, either in hay or pellet form? Alfalfa has tthe calcium and protein they need for good milk production. Coastal bermuda hay has little to no nutrition (mainly just for roughage and to keep them occupied) so probably wouldn't hurt to add some alfalfa to their diet. Where are you located? I am guessing in the south? Peanut hay might be easier to find and nutritionally is right up there with alfalfa. Just introduce it slowly. Part of it could be too they are still producing colostrum so haven't fully come into milk. How long ago did they kid? I had one doe that produced the thickest colostrum!


----------



## coconutheadfarm (Apr 28, 2010)

Good news with Coconut- her udder has loosened up. We put a warm compress on it, and the thickest colostrum came out- I mean, I don't think it's normal thick. It's like the condensed milk you get out of a can. However, she is starting to give colostrum that's more like the colostrum that I remember from last year. Kavi is also making more milk and feeding her babies. Kavi kidded yesterday at 3 P.M. and Cocount kidded at 10 P.M.. We're in North Carolina, and the only hay I've really been able to find is the bermuda hay. My main worry now is that Coconut, despite passing most of her afterbirth, still has a string of goop dangling. It's not placenta, it's clearish goo. She also looks like she's pushing every so often. I'm really worried that she may have a dead baby in there. Is this normal? Is it possible that she has a retained kid? She's chewing cud, pooping, and looking after her kids well, and doing all the other regular goatie things.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

About the minerals, they really need the loose minerals. If you take the mineral block away from them and make sure they have access to clean loose minerals all the time they will eventually eat them. You could also put some in their grain. Leaving the mineral block with them will make them keep doing what they have always done.

It might be better to wait to make this change until the kidding stress is over though.

Jan


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I had a FF this year that had NO BAG at all, I had no idea she was even opregnant until about two weeks before whe delivered, and that was because she was open in her back end. When she was in labor she had no bag at all. She kidded and I always give my girls as mych Molawsses water as they want after they kid for as many days as they would like, and pretty soon, there it was, a good size bag and enough to feed the baby. I still give her the molasses water and the baby was born 1/1/11. 
The more they drink the more it helps with milk production.


----------



## Alexis (Nov 21, 2010)

in this case, if it turns out to be just a lack of milk, the homeopathic remedy Pulsatilla 30c will bring in her milk (at least it has for me in the past) I think I would give it 2 x per day for a few days and see what happens. I even read about it today on an ORGANIC COW FORUM so they use it too.
You can get Pulsatilla 30c from your local health food store (usually)..I give it with a clean spoon
(about 1/16th tsp ) and I don't touch the remedy because homeopathics takes up the essence of the person who touches it...

Happy to answer questions about homeopathy and goats. there are books out ther about it also

Blessings
Carlene
Jn 3:16


----------



## coconutheadfarm (Apr 28, 2010)

Sorry I haven't been on in a bit, but I had another doe, Kala, go into labor. Thankfully, she's the best milker I have right now, so I have enough milk to supplement Coconut's kids with- Kavi is doing a good job feeding her babies on her own. I'm also waiting on another doe, Capuccino, who's probably going to go this evening. Her udder's big for a first timer, so I'm hoping for a single so she'll have extra milk. The main problem with Coconut is that she's not drinking much water. She point-blank refused the molasses water, and we actually had to hold her and force it down, because she didn't drink anything for twelve hours after her kids were born. I feel really awful, since I missed her kidding. I wouldn't even have known that she'd kidded if her son hadn't been screaming so loud.  I'm looking into the Pulsatilla 30c, and I'm going to see if the health food store has it. I'm also working on getting some oxytocin. Is there a certain window of opportunity that I have to inject her with it? Like, since she kidded on Sunday, will it still work if I give it to her now?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds like ...things are looking up ..... :thumbup: thank God.... Love to see pics sometime soon... if you get the chance.... I know... you are a very busy new momma.... :wink: :hi5: :hug:


----------



## coconutheadfarm (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you everyone! Coconut's finally started drinking more water, and she's making enough milk for her babies. :leap: I'ma go work on getting those pictures now...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is wonderful news ...congrats.... :thumb: :hi5: :leap:  :clap: :stars:


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

I am so glad to hear you got her to drink water finally! It will be a big relief for you not to have to worry about bottle babies  Congrats!


----------

